

Google introduces new meta tag to properly cite writers - ecaron
http://googlenewsblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/credit-where-credit-is-due.html

======
spoondan
Why aren't these LINK tags with appropriate REL extensions?

------
Andrew_Quentin
What is to stop me using an original tag when it is syndicate or the syndicate
tag when it is original!

~~~
adbge
There's nothing to stop you. I imagine Google's algorithm(s) will determine
the probable original source as the one with the most citations (along with
timestamps and other secret google-fu) and penalize sites that fake citations
by giving their citations less weight in the future.

------
superk
Interesting. I wonder if Google is trying to push this because no one uses the
semantic blockquote, cite and q tags properly?

Edit: Seems to me if the above tags were used properly Google should be able
to determine original source just by sorting chronologically.

------
JoachimSchipper
Is this an attempt to cut down on blogspam? They'll need quite a few people to
indicate the original author, but _maybe_ they can catch the non-compliant
sites that way?

Still, they'd need to do _something_ to get people on board with this...

~~~
nodata
I guess it must be used for building a reputation system. Google pretty much
knows who published what first (or has at least a reasonable idea of that). If
the re-publishers lie with their metatags, or at least lie consistently, they
get punished with a deranking.

Edit: oops adbge was there first, sorry.

